# Scrutinize my lightbar specs?



## hughesy (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi team! I hate to be the 0 post count guy posting up a stupid question, but im here because i dont think there is a better place to ask such a thing.

Im looking to get a batch of 42" and 50" light bars made & want to know what the best LED, driver, board, reflector and other bits are. Based on back to back comparisons with a few, Ive found the single ROW 10w LED bars to be better than the twin row bars, so ive been looking down that avenue.

So far, the most promising ive found uses: 10W Cree XM-L T6, PAM 2863 LED Driver, PCB is 1.2mm Taiwan TS18A, Beam 8 degree Spot, 90 degree flood, curved bar design.

Getting this information out of the suppliers is a nightmare, im wondering if you guys could shed some light on the above and provide a comment on whether this gear is any good, or what is a better alternative? Any other critical information i should be looking at? I basically want to piece together a light bar that is up there with the best!

Im guessing a light is about more than the sum of its parts, any other information or comments id eagerly take on board!

Appreciate your time, thanks!


----------



## Sadden (Sep 8, 2016)

I would prefer a dimmer bar with better optics then a monster with poor optics.


With that said combining 90* optics and 8* optics within the same bar is utterly pointless. 90* is usless/unsafe at any decent speed. And 8* is suited for much higher speeds. I would much prefer single optic bars over combo bars.


----------

